
Show HN: Decorating: Animated pulsed for your slow functions in Python - lerax
https://github.com/ryukinix/decorating
======
rahiel
That's a cool project, nice job!

The pulse looks useful for functions that take seconds, if it takes minutes
something like tqdm [1] that gives an estimate on how long it takes seems more
appropriate.

And your cache decorator is also available in the standard library as
functools.lru_cache. [2] That one is implemented in C so it should be faster.
[3]

[1]: [https://github.com/tqdm/tqdm](https://github.com/tqdm/tqdm)

[2]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/functools.html#functools.l...](https://docs.python.org/3/library/functools.html#functools.lru_cache)

[3]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/whatsnew/3.5.html#functools](https://docs.python.org/3/whatsnew/3.5.html#functools)

